# Surge Chaser app advice?



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

I have installed Surge Chaser and set up around 20 pins in and around my very small market. Sometimes I get alerts when theres surge, sometimes I dont. More often than not I dont get an alert. 

Anyone have any advice on what the reason is for this? Or have a suggestion of a better surge alert app? 

Thank You for any suggestions!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Don't chase surge. Even if you have an app.

Instead, learn your area and find out days and times that areas will surge.

For example, bars closing at 2am.

Some cities at 5am. 

Etc etc.


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Don't chase surge. Even if you have an app.
> 
> Instead, learn your area and find out days and times that areas will surge.
> 
> ...


I do not chase surge at all. I just want to know when there is a surge, thats all. I sit on my couch when I see theres a decent surge, and if I get a good surge offer Ill go out and do it and then see if i can string together some consecutive rides. If I get base fare offers during this time I reject them all, and then go offline when the surge is over. I never go out and drive to the surge, my couch is much more comfortable.


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

If I remember correctly surge chaser uses a 3 min window to determine if there is a surge. They check a couple times within the 3 min window and if your surge alert threshold is hit more than once that's when it notifies. As with the nature/speed of surges in some cities it can surge and be back to 0 in seconds so the app won't notify on those


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

UberPyro said:


> If I remember correctly surge chaser uses a 3 min window to determine if there is a surge. They check a couple times within the 3 min window and if your surge alert threshold is hit more than once that's when it notifies. As with the nature/speed of surges in some cities it can surge and be back to 0 in seconds so the app won't notify on those


My market surged downtown all night long on NYE from 6pm to 11:45ish, it never stopped once that I saw, and got as high as 6.3.

Yet i never received a single alert from Surge Chaser, my surge amount is set at 1.2 for all pins
. It surges on and off all the time, for 5-20 mins at a time. Sometimes I get the alerts, sometimes I dont.


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

guffy515255 said:


> My market surged downtown all night long on NYE from 6pm to 11:45ish, it never stopped once that I saw, and got as high as 6.3.
> 
> Yet i never received a single alert from Surge Chaser, my surge amount is set at 1.2 for all pins
> . It surges on and off all the time, for 5-20 mins at a time. Sometimes I get the alerts, sometimes I dont.


Do you have it turned to sleep or notifications blocked/lower priority? 
Bad network connection?
Also check the notification schedule/ notification settings inside surgechaser


----------

